# S3 Parts inside



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Here are a Few S3 Parts we have in stock. Feel free to take a look

S3 Genuine Bosch Fuel injectors part for VW/Audi part number 06F906036F



S3 DV Flange this part would be used if you were looking to relocated the DV valve off of this turbo. This part would be needed if you were installing an S3 K04 or any K04 that does not have a place for the Diverter Valve

06F-145-751/ 06F 145 751


S3 DV hose from Turbo Inlet Pipe to the DV adapter Flange this part is also often used in the K04 setups

1K0-145-693-B/ 1K0 145 693 B




S3 Adapter hose from Throttle pipe to DV Flange. This coupler would be installed where your factory noise pipe would be if you have a GTI or Jetta. 

1K0-145-845-A/ 1K0 145 845 A



S3 Turbo Inlet hose - This hose has the added bung for the S3 DV hose to attach to. If you have an aftermarket intake and your turbo inlet hose has been removed this part will not work for you. 

06F-129-627-H/ 06F 129 627 H



S3 Intercooler Pipe

1K0-145-762-BM/ 1K0 145 762 BM


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

Great price on those S3 injectors from a true source. Any pricing of the injector install kits too ?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

A3Performance said:


> Great price on those S3 injectors from a true source. Any pricing of the injector install kits too ?


yup http://deutscheautoparts.com/product.aspx?id=3672


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> yup http://deutscheautoparts.com/product.aspx?id=3672


 good pricing!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

A3Performance said:


> good pricing!!!


 I will always do my best. I hope to earn everyones business.


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

S3 infercooler price?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

xtravbx said:


> S3 infercooler price?


Here is the S3 intercooler


----------



## jj87 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Awesome*

I would just like to say what a pleasure it was buying all the parts I needed for my recent K04 swap on my Jetta. Paul was more than accommodating to my changing order, was very quick to respond to e-mails and answers the phone! 

HIGHLY RECOMMENDED. Thank you Paul, the K04 swap this weekend was a success!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

jj87 said:


> I would just like to say what a pleasure it was buying all the parts I needed for my recent K04 swap on my Jetta. Paul was more than accommodating to my changing order, was very quick to respond to e-mails and answers the phone!
> 
> HIGHLY RECOMMENDED. Thank you Paul, the K04 swap this weekend was a success!


 JJ 

Thanks for the feedback. We appreciate your business very much. Please let me know if I can help with anything else.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

this is a bosch injector at a huge discount. This is the perfect part for your k04 setup. 

bosch number 0 261 500 037 or 0261500037 this is to be used for genuine vw audi number 06f 906 036 f


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

Bookmarked for future reference. Great pricing!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Bunnspeed said:


> Bookmarked for future reference. Great pricing!


Thanks please let me know if I can help with anything else.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Vw s3 parts perfect for you k04 fsi


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

perfect parts to help you with your k04 upgrade


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## Domokun (Apr 5, 2009)

How long will the price be the same for the S3 injectors? I might want to pickup a set soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Domokun said:


> How long will the price be the same for the S3 injectors? I might want to pickup a set soon.


We have no plans to change the price at this point.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:vampire:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

Bump for some S3 Goodies


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:beer:


----------

